# Seiko 'age Of Discovery'



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I saw some pics that really impressed me the other day regarding the above series. Anyone know if they are still current or where to look to buy them please. The range seemed quite large with perpetual calendars, moonphase etc. models.


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

Two random notes i came across whilst checking out Seiko's online. Easy enuff to sniff out sites with such info/pics of models from the range at the time.



The Age of Discovery series from Seiko comprised many models utilising various calibres of the time. Introduced in the early 1990s, the styling was distinctive with a nautical flavour.

_1990 Hattori Seiko Co., Ltd. renamed as Seiko Corporation._

Seiko serves as Official Timer of World Cup Soccer Championships in Italy.

*Introduction of the Seiko "The Age of Discovery" collection.*

Introduction of the Seiko Scubamaster, world's first computerised diver's watch to incorporate a dive table.

Introduction of the Seiko Receptor Message Watch incorporating a miniaturised FM subcarrier.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for your efforts re the above. Can't seem to find any for sale anywhere unfortunately. There arent even any on the dreaded bay worldwide...!!


----------

